# How tight is a 58mm tamper in the gaggia basket?



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've just got a new Rocket Tamper (see sig) and it's supposed to be 58mm. I don't feel like it's as tight as it could be in my basket and hence I'm not getting a tamp I#m 100% happy with









I feel I can do a bit better with my crappy plastic one because by moving it around I can really get into the edges.

Anyone else find this with a 58mm tamper?

I'm wandering if mine is actually a 57mm in disguise.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I find that a 58.3mm tamper fits my current basket best, but for the previous baskets the 58mm was a better fit. The same tamper is slightly too tight on other baskets supplied with Gaggia Classics, and then I revert to the 58mm tamper

Have you tried another basket?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll try my old basket tomorrow and see. cheers


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey, let us know how you get on - i remember last week when you were saying you are about to order, I have a 57/58 tamper at the moment and it doesn't site flush if you like with the basket so I'm also interested in replacing mine with a more exact fit tamper.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe I need to do another video so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Why not mate!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Today I tried updosing a little bit and put 19g instead of 17g. That combined with grinding on 1 finer setting seems to have sorted out my flow problem. I got a nice 20+ second extraction today resulting in 34g. Yummy!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

nice one chimpsinties!

My grinder arrived today along with a bottomless portafilter and some cleaning bits (Same grinder as you!)

It is soooo much quilter than the last one I had.


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone have any recommendations for best tamper size to fit a VST basket

Reg Barber do 58mm to 59+mm in 0.1mm increments (lots of choice!) and i measure my VST basket to 58.7mm but didnt want to go too tight

thanks

kevin


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Did some more searching online seem VST recommend no higher than 58.4mm

Kev


----------

